# went to er BUT......



## bbymammademi

i was bleeding. they said everything looks fine. but im on bed rest. 

BUTTTTT.

THEY TOLD ME I WAS ON TEAM BLUE YAYYYY


----------



## trinaestella

:dance: Wooooo :flower:


----------



## Shanelley

Yay! Congrats on team blue. Hope u feel better soon


----------



## TwilightAgain

Huge congrats on your little man :blue: :flower:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

congrats on team blue xxxx


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Aww Congratulations!! :blue:
:hugs:


----------



## Pixiebear

Congratulations on team blue <3
Take it easy and rest X


----------



## helena.s

congratulations : )


----------



## Kaisma

Aww congratulations on your little boy!! :flower:


----------



## Amber4

Congratulations on team blue!! Hope you're okay! :)


----------



## bbyno1

Aww,congrats on team blue:dance:


----------



## syntaxerror

:)


----------



## amygwen

Congrats on team :blue:


----------



## cabbagebaby

congrats on team blue glad things are ok x


----------



## amylouise57

congratulations sorry to hear about your bleeding


----------



## Shaunagh

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Welcome to Team Blue :blue:


----------



## bbymammademi

thanks everyboddyyy sooo excitedd just hope this bed rest doesnt bugg tht much


----------



## hillarynicole

congrats on :blue:!


----------



## Chrissy7411

Congrats on team blue. Do they know why you where bleeding and why do you have to be put on bed rest? I'm just curious :flower:


----------



## Fruitymeli

hope it gets better
and congrats on team blue :)


----------



## Ashleii15

Welcome to team blue  And glad everything is good.


----------



## Shansam

I am sooo confused...
But congratz on teem blue :hugs:


----------



## kittycat18

Congratulations :flow:
Why are you confused Shansam? :hugs2: xx


----------



## mamawannabee

kittycat18 said:


> Congratulations :flow:
> Why are you confused Shansam? :hugs2: xx

There were some deleted posts before hers, not related to the thread. Now there is nothing to be confused about :flower:

And congrats on team blue! Glad everything is okay :hugs:


----------



## kittycat18

Oh right! I was wondering :haha:


----------



## Shansam

kittycat18 said:


> Congratulations :flow:
> Why are you confused Shansam? :hugs2: xx

Ohh... someone posted something .. i just didnt get it.
Its been deleted now so i guess its okay.:hugs:


----------



## NewMommy17

Congrats On Team Blue . Hope Everything Remains Well :flower:


----------



## x__amour

Congrats on Team Blue! Try and take it easy! :hugs:


----------



## mayb_baby

Congrats on team :blue: :hugs:


----------



## HarlaHorse

I don't understand how you were bleeding a tiny bit and yet they said you were 'fine' and put you on bed rest? Why are you on bed rest?


----------



## syntaxerror

Probably just as a precaution. They did the same thing with me a few times over cramping and spotting...ran some tests and stuck me on either bed or pelvic rest. Repeatedly. Which has a lot to do with why I'm so out of shape at this point. I'd hoped to be able to exercise through the whole pregnancy. It didn't happen. Blah.


----------



## HarlaHorse

I also don't understand how a pelvic exam can tell you your on team blue?


----------



## SabrinaB

^ wss


----------



## syntaxerror

Hm, I must have missed that. I can't find where it said a pelvic exam told her it was a boy...?


----------



## SabrinaB

on her other thread about this


----------



## HarlaHorse

On her other thread she says that she's had a pelvic exam, now all the sudden shes been put on bed rest because of a tiny bit of blood and they've told her shes having a boy but she didn't mention an ultrasound, just the pelvic exam. Oh wait, she's also only 16 weeks she says in the other thread? Not sure about wherever she is, but over here you have to be 18 weeks for them to tell you what your having, sex wise. So, I'm confused.


----------



## syntaxerror

I found out at 16 weeks...
And I don't think that it's especially unusual to get a pelvic exam and an ultrasound when you go into the ER. I did. Granted, that was at 8 weeks, but I still don't find anything odd here.:wacko:


----------



## lehcaR

HarlaHorse said:


> On her other thread she says that she's had a pelvic exam, now all the sudden shes been put on bed rest because of a tiny bit of blood and they've told her shes having a boy but she didn't mention an ultrasound, just the pelvic exam. Oh wait, she's also only 16 weeks she says in the other thread? Not sure about wherever she is, but over here you have to be 18 weeks for them to tell you what your having, sex wise. So, I'm confused.

Actually I found out at 17 weeks that I am having a girl, and if i chose to have my scan earlier the earliest I could have found out is at 16 weeks.


----------



## XxXsusieqXxX

Normally the priority is finding out where bleeding's coming from not the sex of the baby...And a pelvic exam would not show if its a boy or girl. Even a ultrasound isnt 100%. :coffee:


----------



## HarlaHorse

Did you guys have to book a private scan? Because I know in Australia, and I've heard its the same for other places that they'll only check the gender at the earliest 16 weeks if you book privately.

I don't believe that if you go to hospital because your bleeding and for a checkup that they'll tell you the gender, because thats not what they're looking for. I'm just confused thats all, the OP didn't really give much detail.


----------



## syntaxerror

Doesn't mean they wouldn't tell her...

Our 16 week scan was for bleeding/pain. The tech also told us he was a boy then. I asked her how sure she was; she said she'd been doing it for 31 years and she was pretty sure.

As of last Tuesday, he is still a boy.



> I don't believe that if you go to hospital because your bleeding and for a checkup that they'll tell you the gender, because thats not what they're looking for.

The gender probably wasn't what they were looking for. But if they saw it and she wanted to know, they likely would have told her. They told me. 

I really don't understand what everyone's confused about.


----------



## SabrinaB

OP has also seemed to have disappeared :coffee: maybe she could post her ultrasound? ..


----------



## XxXsusieqXxX

SabrinaB said:


> OP has also seemed to have disappeared :coffee: maybe she could post her ultrasound? ..

That would be nice :) I thought it was against the rules to have one without your name on..my bad :haha:


----------



## HarlaHorse

I'm confused that she didn't give very much detail at all.


----------



## syntaxerror

XxXsusieqXxX said:


> SabrinaB said:
> 
> 
> OP has also seemed to have disappeared :coffee: maybe she could post her ultrasound? ..
> 
> That would be nice :) I thought it was against the rules to have one without your name on..my bad :haha:Click to expand...

1. People do go offline. I know, rare, but it happens.
2. Where's the ultrasound without details? 

Come on, guys. She's not online right now. Being confused is one thing...but I don't see any reason for this. She hasn't done anything to anyone and her story really isn't missing anything.


----------



## XxXsusieqXxX

:sleep:


----------



## HarlaHorse

Okay, in another thread she says shes on bed rest for the whole pregnancy, how would she know? How would the doctors even know?


----------



## HarlaHorse

I'm sorry but on the 5th of August she says shes 10 weeks, then today she says shes 16. & that is why I'm confused.


----------



## syntaxerror

Idk. I haven't gone through her threads and I don't plan to. Her dates may've been moved at an ultrasound, though. I know *exactly* when we got pregnant. Not everyone does.


----------



## HarlaHorse

:coffee:


----------



## HarlaHorse

I'm sorry, I couldn't help it, especially after that 'boob' thread. When she first signed up she says shes had 4 ultrasounds at 9 weeks, then she says at 10 weeks she gets to hear the heart beat for the first time tomorrow. & you can't see anything fishy about that! I'm sorry but this girl has nothing going for her until she can explain herself, and I'm not a person to pick a fake.


----------



## XxXsusieqXxX

HarlaHorse said:


> I'm sorry, I couldn't help it, especially after that 'boob' thread. When she first signed up she says shes had 4 ultrasounds at 9 weeks, then she says at 10 weeks she gets to hear the heart beat for the first time tomorrow. & you can't see anything fishy about that! I'm sorry but this girl has nothing going for her until she can explain herself, and I'm not a person to pick a fake.


and the scan picture with no name on it and taken through a glass screen..you can see a reflection. :)


----------



## SabrinaB

syntaxerror said:


> Idk. I haven't gone through her threads and I don't plan to. Her dates may've been moved at an ultrasound, though. I know *exactly* when we got pregnant. Not everyone does.

i dont know exactly when i got pregnant, but my doctor has never changed my dates even though in my IPS screening i looked a week ahead..


----------



## armywifey613

im coming in on the end but i know in us they can tell you what the gender is at 16 weeks but usually at the er the tec wont tell you because they dont usuallly look for the gender and there not really supposed to tel you early because of liability reasons but i guess it depends on the doc....and the dates thing...hmmm that does seeem confusing...i guess posting an ultrasound would really clear up cause a pelvic exam really doesnt tell u the sex?!?!?.....but the bed rest i was put on light pelvic activity because of cramping ...and i have knotches in my uterus and still wasnt put on bed rest but maybe its the doctor? who knowws........


----------



## rainbows_x

Just my experience and my knowledge here. They won't NORMALLY tell you gender before 16 weeks, especially if you are having a scan to check for bleeding, as there is no need. I had a scan for bleeding, I wasn't put on bed rest, or told the gender.

I think it would be helpfull if she posted a pic, with the name obviously as un named scans aren't allowed. She doesn't have to obviously, she shouldn't feel bullied into it, I think things just need clearing up..


----------



## bbymammademi

i had an ultra sound too


----------



## bbymammademi

the lady was chill af we just asked her so when she was measuring the legs she told us. they dont give you ultrasound picture at the ER


----------



## bbymammademi

HarlaHorse said:


> I'm sorry, I couldn't help it, especially after that 'boob' thread. When she first signed up she says shes had 4 ultrasounds at 9 weeks, then she says at 10 weeks she gets to hear the heart beat for the first time tomorrow. & you can't see anything fishy about that! I'm sorry but this girl has nothing going for her until she can explain herself, and I'm not a person to pick a fake.

Hah i dont give a flying rats ass if you think its fishy ahahahahhhahha i kno im pregnant i kno errythang thts going on i dont need you to believeee you aint shit to me. i was asking a question about bleeding and then i get all the Bull shit. Hah if you dont believe dont post. focus on yourr own shit i dont question you.


----------



## SabrinaB

bbymammademi said:


> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I couldn't help it, especially after that 'boob' thread. When she first signed up she says shes had 4 ultrasounds at 9 weeks, then she says at 10 weeks she gets to hear the heart beat for the first time tomorrow. & you can't see anything fishy about that! I'm sorry but this girl has nothing going for her until she can explain herself, and I'm not a person to pick a fake.
> 
> Hah i dont give a flying rats ass if you think its fishy ahahahahhhahha i kno im pregnant i kno errythang thts going on i dont need you to believeee you aint shit to me. i was asking a question about bleeding and then i get all the Bull shit. Hah if you dont believe dont post. focus on yourr own shit i dont question you.Click to expand...

well that was a little uncalled for, since you know "errythang" then you should know that its againest forum rules to have pictures without scan data :dohh:.. maybe if all your stories added up, it wouldn't seem so sketchy. 4 ultrasounds by 9 weeks?.. i have only had 3 and that was from dating scan, IPS screening and 20 weeks scan.. could you explain whhy you had 4 scans? :shrug:


----------



## bbymammademi

im pretty sure i didnt ask you for any other advice then the bleeding.

i got one at 5 weeks one at 6 weeks one at 7 one at 8. then two at the ER.

girls are soo catty


----------



## SabrinaB

but why did you need a scan each week, thats what we're asking
erm..we're catty, maybe you should re-read what you just posted towards Skye :dohh:


----------



## bbymammademi

maybe you should re read what shes said to me and what like a million other people have said in my other thread. i think pretty thts pretty catty im just defending myself.

I just got them at the pregnancy resource center i was going too. the obs office and cuz i had to go to the er. down here in Oceansidee. The run shit a differnt way.


----------



## Shanelley

Girls. We don't need more members leaving the forums do we?
Please don't argue :flow:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I've not been following, but I will add my two cents. There's an MW clinic over here that offers an ultrasound every appt. It's because they actually own the machine and they've found that the damage a quick look does is hardly any. Plus the MW says it helps them spot potential problems a lot easier. Like cord knots and the like. She's saved countless lives because of routine ultrasounds. I think everybody needs to just take a step back and leave this be. Every doctor is different and in America every state is different, so we obviously don't know everything about this girl or her life. Why not just let it be? She's not harming anyone by posting.


----------



## SabrinaB

Shanelley said:


> Girls. We don't need more members leaving the forums do we?
> Please don't argue :flow:

i'm not trying to argue, i'm just quite confused.
if she has had so many scans, why has she not posted any pictures? :shrug: not even a bump pic..


----------



## Shanelley

SabrinaB said:


> Shanelley said:
> 
> 
> Girls. We don't need more members leaving the forums do we?
> Please don't argue :flow:
> 
> i'm not trying to argue, i'm just quite confused.
> if she has had so many scans, why has she not posted any pictures? :shrug: not even a bump pic..Click to expand...

I do see where you are coming from


----------



## bbymammademi

cuz my computor wont up load any of them ive tried a million times.


----------



## Shanelley

And that's fine. We should change topics now i think :)


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Shanelley said:


> SabrinaB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanelley said:
> 
> 
> Girls. We don't need more members leaving the forums do we?
> Please don't argue :flow:
> 
> i'm not trying to argue, i'm just quite confused.
> if she has had so many scans, why has she not posted any pictures? :shrug: not even a bump pic..Click to expand...
> 
> I do see where you are coming fromClick to expand...

Some people aren't comfortable doing so. One of the ladies in Teen parenting has only ever posted 2 or 3 pictures the entire time she's been here and she's not a fake. Ladies have meet her and her LO IRL. If people were jumping my shit I wouldn't want to be posting pictures either. x


----------



## SabrinaB

just saying she has found a way to change her avatar to a scan pic.. but whatever she says :thumbup:


----------



## Shanelley

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Shanelley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SabrinaB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanelley said:
> 
> 
> Girls. We don't need more members leaving the forums do we?
> Please don't argue :flow:
> 
> i'm not trying to argue, i'm just quite confused.
> if she has had so many scans, why has she not posted any pictures? :shrug: not even a bump pic..Click to expand...
> 
> I do see where you are coming fromClick to expand...
> 
> Some people aren't comfortable doing so. One of the ladies in Teen parenting has only ever posted 2 or 3 pictures the entire time she's been here and she's not a fake. Ladies have meet her and her LO IRL. If people were jumping my shit I wouldn't want to be posting pictures either. xClick to expand...


I do agree with this.


----------



## bbymammademi

haha hunny tht pic was already loaded on my computer


----------



## Shanelley

not to mention that people can steal peoples pictures off the internet so easy these days. Im a little cautious of posting pictures for this reason also. I post them of my bump, but very rarely of my face.


----------



## Shanelley

bbymammademi said:


> haha hunny tht pic was already loaded on my computer

Honestly, you don't have to prove yourself. 
You don't even have to post any pictures at all of yourself.
We should all be trusting you are who you say you are.
I dnt believe ud waste time pretending to b someone ur not. :hugs:


----------



## bbymammademi

but if your so concerened give me your number and ill text you a picture of my bump and my face and a recording of my LO's heart beats and the other ultra sound photos i have.


----------



## SabrinaB

bbymammademi said:


> haha hunny tht pic was already loaded on my computer

don't call me hunny .. if it was already uploaded on your computer..why is there no scan data, you seemed to have ignored that i pointed out you have broken the rules. it honestly looks like you took a picture of a computer screen, you can see the outline of your body..


----------



## SabrinaB

bbymammademi said:


> but if your so concerened give me your number and ill text you a picture of my bump and my face and a recording of my LO's heart beats and the other ultra sound photos i have.

:rofl:
i live in canada, but if you really want to pay the charges.


----------



## bbymammademi

i took a picture of my fukin scan. like wtf am i doing trying to prove myself to you u aint shit worry about ur kid bitch soo overr this websitee. bye


----------



## SabrinaB

bbymammademi said:


> i took a picture of my fukin scan. like wtf am i doing trying to prove myself to you u aint shit worry about ur kid bitch soo overr this websitee. bye

ahahahhahaha, omg you need to learn how to speak.
i'd really work on your grammer, use of profanity and attitude so it doesn't rub off on your LO :flower:
you honestly just made your self look like white trash.
have a good pregnancy! :wave:


----------



## armywifey613

SabrinaB said:


> just saying she has found a way to change her avatar to a scan pic.. but whatever she says :thumbup:

yea pretty much :coffee:


----------



## LovingMommy10

They did a measurement of his legs in the ER? Cause you were bleeding..


How big is he?


----------



## armywifey613

how far along did they say you were measuring at? like is he bigger or smaller then he should be ..


----------



## AriannasMama

Subject change...........taking it back :dance:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xusHzd3d8qY


----------



## armywifey613

thats just weird though ive lost 5 babies and have never had leg measurments done when i went in with bleeding or cramping with this child...i guess your state is really really different then all the other ones


----------



## LovingMommy10

armywifey613 said:


> thats just weird though ive lost 5 babies and have never had leg measurments done when i went in with bleeding or cramping with this child...i guess your state is really really different then all the other ones

Thats what I thought :shrug:


----------



## AriannasMama

Ladies, ladies, ladies how about everyone just stops with this whole fake/troll witch hunt thing. Let's stop playing detective and let the mods take care of it, it isn't our job and there's no point in you wasting your energy on it. This thread is only going to end up locked if you keep carrying on the way you are.


----------



## LovingMommy10

I was just curious too,
sorrrrry :flow:


----------



## HarlaHorse

bbymammademi said:


> im pretty sure i didnt ask you for any other advice then the bleeding.
> 
> i got one at 5 weeks one at 6 weeks one at 7 one at 8. then two at the ER.
> 
> girls are soo catty




Croc-O-Dile said:


> I've not been following, but I will add my two cents. There's an MW clinic over here that offers an ultrasound every appt. It's because they actually own the machine and they've found that the damage a quick look does is hardly any. Plus the MW says it helps them spot potential problems a lot easier. Like cord knots and the like. She's saved countless lives because of routine ultrasounds. I think everybody needs to just take a step back and leave this be. Every doctor is different and in America every state is different, so we obviously don't know everything about this girl or her life. Why not just let it be? She's not harming anyone by posting.

I'm not saying she couldn't have had a scan every week, but she says at 9 weeks she'd had 4 just to hear the heartbeat, and then at 10 weeks she makes another post saying that she has never had a scan and this is her first one. Yep, weird.



AriannasMama said:


> Ladies, ladies, ladies how about everyone just stops with this whole fake/troll witch hunt thing. Let's stop playing detective and let the mods take care of it, it isn't our job and there's no point in you wasting your energy on it. This thread is only going to end up locked if you keep carrying on the way you are.

Your exactly right :flow:

I just don't think its fair that a heap of girls who are completely real and didn't do all that much wrong get banned when a fake gets to roam the site and nothing is done about it.


----------



## HarlaHorse

Also, you wouldn't have to 'prove' yourself if your information added up.


----------



## youngmummy94

Okay, this didn't need to be an argument, some girls just wanted some proof cause it didn't add up, BEING NICE.
Next thing the original poster is swearing and going off her nut, you got asked for one thing and then got extremely defensive..and you say they're bad.
:coffee:


----------



## booflebump

How many times do you all need to be told not call troll out on the forum?!

We have repeatedly asked that if you have any concerns over members, to use the report button, and then give us time to look in to it. Just because you can't see any action does not mean that it is not being investigated

Terrorising new members is not on, regardless of your thoughts about their credibility.


----------

